# How do I change my IP?



## chiefkeefsosa (May 19, 2014)

*Okay, so I want to know a few things.... Is my IP dynamic or static? How do I change my IP? And How do i enable DHCP on "Tunnel adapter isatap.hsd1.il.comcast.net.":

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.il.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

is my IP static? when i go to cmd and type in "ipconfig /all" this comes up:


Code:


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Tony>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Anna-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.il.comcast.net.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.il.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-92-10-C3-F1
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2601:d:9e80:401:4165:31b6:25c7:ec8e(Prefe
rred)
Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : 2601:d:9e80:401:cc80:eb1e:b90e:28da(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4165:31b6:25c7:ec8e%28(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.5(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, May 19, 2014 3:33:02 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, May 26, 2014 3:34:05 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ea3e:fcff:fe68:cbc1%28
10.0.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 469768850
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-49-37-2F-00-1A-92-10-C3-F1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:558:feed::1
2001:558:feed::2
75.75.75.75
75.75.76.76
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.hsd1.il.comcast.net.:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.il.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Tony>

And when i type in "ipconfig /renew" this comes up:
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Tony>ipconfig /renew

Windows IP Configuration

An error occurred while releasing interface Loopback Pseudo-Interface 1 : The sy
stem cannot find the file specified.


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.il.comcast.net.
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2601:d:9e80:401:4165:31b6:25c7:ec8e
Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : 2601:d:9e80:401:cc80:eb1e:b90e:28da
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4165:31b6:25c7:ec8e%28
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.5
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ea3e:fcff:fe68:cbc1%28
10.0.0.1

Tunnel adapter isatap.hsd1.il.comcast.net.:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.il.comcast.net.

C:\Users\Tony>

*[/align]
What do I do to let it change my IP?

How do i enable DHCP on "Tunnel adapter isatap.hsd1.il.comcast.net.":?

All help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Closing duplicate thread too: http://forums.techguy.org/networking/1126276-how-do-i-change-my.html#post8911688

Please remember to only start one thread per question.


----------

